# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  ASUS ESSENCE STXII

## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Πωλειται καρτα ηχου ASUS ESSENCE STXII ολοκαινουρια σφραγισμενη στο κουτι της, 

       με αποδειξη αγορας φυσικα και με την εγγυηση της, 
πολυ προσφατα αγορασμενη απο ελληνικο καταστημα.


Τιμη 190 ευρω.


Essence-STX-II-01.jpg Essence-STX-II-02.jpg

----------

